
Chinese Developers Protest Overwork on GitHub - Beldur
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1003771/chinese-developers-protest-overwork-on-github
======
president
Sucks but this will continue to happen as long as some people are willing to
put up with it. Prisoner's Dilemma.

